# Samba 4.10 stability / UFS2 SYSVOL



## sirob (Sep 18, 2019)

Is the FreeBSD port of Samba 4.10 production ready and fully functional yet?
I'm reading about serval unsolved issues regarding python etc and I'm not sure, if I can safely upgrade from Samba 4.8.12.

Additionally, I'm not sure what to do with the new vfs_freebsd module (see UPDATING "20190630"). 
In May 2019 I've installed the SYSVOL of Samba 4.8.12 on a UFS2 volume (anything else of ZFS). Should I stay this way and run vfs_freebsd in "legacy" mode?
Or is there a way to migrate to "secure" mode? If yes, is this actually recommended and how can I do that?
Does the "secure" mode mean, that the SYSVOL is on ZFS?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2019)

sirob said:


> I'm reading about serval unsolved issues regarding python etc


I suspect those have more to do with the changing of the default Python version and are not specifically related to Samba. Which begs the question, what issues did you read about?



> and I'm not sure, if I can safely upgrade from Samba 4.8.12.


Test! Always test things in your own environment for your own situation of course.


----------



## sirob (Sep 19, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I suspect those have more to do with the changing of the default Python version and are not specifically related to Samba. Which begs the question, what issues did you read about?



I mean things like this:





						239105 – net/samba410: samba-tool domain provision --use-rfc2307 --interactive not working
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				








						239480 – net/samba48: samba-tool fails with ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ldb.so: Undefined symbol "ldb_handler_copy"
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Now I'm not really sure if it's python or ldb stuff which is actually broken. But it seems like there are some major issues like a broken samba-tool on both current port versions of samba.


----------

